# Since updating to 8.1, laptop randomly shuts off



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello, I'm on a pretty new laptop, got it a few months ago. It runs fine, but the only thing is, since I updated to 8.1, my computer will randomly shut off on it's own from time to time. It took me a few times to upgrade to 8.1 without any problems (eventually had to restore to factory settings and update from there right away). It's not a huge deal, but I want to make sure it's not going to get worse or cause other problems. I'm uploading a .txt file with all my specs. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you made sure that all of your drivers are fully updated?


----------



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

No I have not. I've been sort of scared to update them because it seems one of the problems I had updating to windows 8.1 was because I had updated my drivers before hand. One of those was causing a problem I can't remember which one though. Should I update them? If so, how do I go about doing that? I heard not to use programs that tell you which ones are out of date, but to go directly to asus's website and download from there?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the Asus Driver download page ASUS Service | North America type in your model # and download your drivers for your model there.


----------



## Mfisk323 (Jan 4, 2014)

Glad to see I'm not the only one having this issue. I'm having this problem myself with my asus s500ca I just got on new years eve. I've had it happen to me 3 times after I updated to 8.1 and it has me terrified since. Right now I'm updating the drivers too. When I first installed the graphic driver a couple days ago, it stopped it for a bit until today. So right now I got the audio driver in, not sure about the bios drivers though since I don't know how to update that.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Please be sure to install the chipset driver first.


----------

